
New WhatsApp record: 64 billion messages handled in 24 hours - blakehaswell
https://twitter.com/WhatsApp/statuses/451198381856014337
======
blakehaswell
That’s 64 billion messages sent through a single company. 64 billion messages
sent using a single company’s proprietary application, communicating with
their private servers using their proprietary communications protocol.

I find that kind of disturbing. What happened to that “decentralisation of the
web” thing?

~~~
zimpenfish
Problem is that with a decentralised system (say XMPP) you have no controlling
interest to ensure you have a decent client - just look at the XMPP clients
available on iOS compared with the silo'd systems like iMessage (which is
basically XMPP anyway), Hangouts (started as XMPP), Facebook Messenger (also
XMPP), WhatsApp, LINE, WeChat, whatever.

They are -years- behind in terms of functionality, UI design, UX design, etc.
For mass market adoption, you need mass market apps and none of the XMPP ones
are up to scratch.

(I would rather use XMPP and have everyone reachable on one "network" than
have a folder full of IM apps with distinct bunches of people on each one.)

